# Would KICKER SSMB6 Be Good For The Rear Deck?



## shoemocker (Sep 20, 2007)

Would KICKER SSMB6 Be Good For The Rear Deck?

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14424

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kicker-Car-Audi...ryZ18799QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Let Me Know What You Guys Think

Do You Guys Think I Will Need An Aftermarket Amp If I Get These


----------

